# New girl - IVF ????



## Piglet1972 (May 3, 2011)

Hi I'm 39 in August, live with my wonderful partner of 5 years, no children at present but have had two miscarriages (Nov 2009 and Feb 2011) both under 12 weeks. Got pregnant first time within a couple of months, but sadly discovered missed miscarriage at 12 week scan. Pregnancy sac completely empty. Eventually had to have DNC. Very emotional experience. Took a lot longer to catch second time round, therefore started fertility investigations, bearing in mind my age!  Delighted that I got pregnant pretty soon after discussing the progesterone, HSG and semen results with our Consultant (Mr Hopkisson - Queens Medical Hospital in Nottingham) and before our first "proper" fertility consultation, which I cancelled and replaced with a midwife appointment - what a very wonderful feeling! Sadly, miscarried once again at 6 weeks. This time sac had 6 week embryo. Eventually had to have a DNC after various other procedures tried and failed and a very traumatic experience in and out of hospital with complications. Due to age and 2 recurrent miscarriages, referred for further fertility investigations. Over the past 6 months we have had lots of blood tests, more semen analysis and two weeks ago I had a laporoscopy and hysteroscopy. No feedback given after the op and still awaiting the results of our tests!!!! Appointment booked for 23rd May. Hospital discharge notes stated "blocked right fallopian tube and next stage try IVF". Consultant wasn't available to feedback to me after the op and frustrated that we have to wait another 3/4 weeks for the results and the opportunity to discuss where we go next. Took the decision after the 2nd miscarriage not to try again until we know what the results tell us, as for me it doesn't feel right to keep on trying without knowing if is something medically/chromosonally causing me to miscarry. Frustrated that time is ticking by and it all seems to be out of my control. Apprehensive about the whole IVF procedure and really feel like a failure. Purposefully waited until my early 30's to have children and when we started trying my marriage fell apart after 13 years together. Since met an amazing bloke and been together 5 years. Very happy and both of us really want children. Praying and hoping that I haven't left it too long! Hoping to contact people with similar experiences and also interested in speaking with anyone who has had treatment at Queens in Nottingham or via Mr Hopkisson. Thanks for your support.


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF, Piglet1972!  This is a great website for support, information and friendship. It has helped me a great deal throughout my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help.

I'm so sorry that you have suffered 2 miscarriages.  You may want to look at this area

Pregnancy, Stillbirth and neonatal loss

***CLICK HERE***

Here are some other links I think you may find helpful

Fertility Investigations

***CLICK HERE***

Fertility Information Guides - which includes a guide to IVF

***CLICK HERE***

IVF General Chat

***CLICK HERE***

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ***CLICK HERE***

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ***CLICK HERE***

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.
Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

pinkcat


----------



## Piglet1972 (May 3, 2011)

Thank you Pinkcat - I will have a look around
And fantastic to see you have a 10 month old !!!!
It's been great looking round the site to see so many sucess stories.
Reassured me that IVF really can work and there are so many other people out there like me. 
Often feel so alone and think I'm the only one. Nobody else in my (very large extended) family has had problems with miscarriage and getting pregnant. That's why sites like this are such a great support. Thanks to all of those who run and post on it


----------



## wis58 (May 3, 2011)

Hello iam sorry for you loss. But you have to be strong which i know is very hard.  I'am have treatment at the mo. Iam on menopur i ve been on it for a week and only just getting use to injecting myself. Take care and good luck. Inbox me if you want to chat xx


----------



## JDG1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Piglet1972 

Im 39 and 40 in august (12th) and have been with my husband for 5 years (got married just over a year ago). Like you, I wasnt' in a position to
have children until my 30's (didn't meet the man i wanted to have children with until then)! We've been trying for 18 months and I always thought the
problem would lie with me because of my age, and although FSH is slightly raised, we've just found out that DH has 100% ASA, so ICSI is our only route.
that said, although there are no guarantees, at least we now know what the problem is and what a potential solution may be .

I'm sorry to hear about your MC's, that must have been so very difficult to deal with - but this website is full of people who are happy to provide support adn 
share their experiences with you.

I'm hoping to start meds at the end of this month and would love to know how you get on on your journey.

take care xx 

J


----------



## Piglet1972 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks wis and jdg1
Good to know there are people to talk to and share with who are going through similar things
Good luck to you both x


----------



## Piglet1972 (May 3, 2011)

Jdg1 what's 100% ASA and also ISI? Sorry but I'm still trying to learn the language of IVF tx. Just read lots in miscarriage so far.

I hope things turn out for you both. I am sure it will. Good luck xxx


----------



## Karen_S (Feb 17, 2011)

*Hi Piglet*, Welcome to FF.  
I'm so sorry to read about your miscarriages. They must have been devastating.

It's great to see that you haven't given up, and good for you for considering IVF. Like you, I decided to start a family later in life, but Mother Nature has had other ideas. I plan to outsmart her (evil laugh    )
I've had one unsuccessful IVF cycle, and am heading into my second one in a few weeks.

The anticipation of the treatment is worse than the treatment itself, so just take the plunge. I can't tell you anything about your particular clinic, as I live in Germany, but if you want to know anything about IVF, the process, the emotions etc just fire away.
There's always someone on here who can provide help and support. FF was a godsend to me during my last cycle and I hope you can find it as useful, entertaining and sanity-preserving as I did.

Best of luck with your treatment.

Also, *JDG1* - we might be starting meds at the same time. Maybe I'll see you on the May/June cycle buddies thread. Good luck!  

*wis58* - hope you get used to the injections. I ended up creating a little smiley face of red dots around my belly. Made my doctor smile. Stay positive and best of luck for your cycle. When is EC? Fingers crossed for you.   

Have a wonderful Sunday everyone 
karen


----------



## JDG1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi piglet

ICSI is a type of IVF - and 100% ASA means Anti sperm antibodies. Basically, even though my DH sperm count is OK, they are all covered with antibodies
because for some reason his body thinks that the sperm shouldn't be there. The antibodies kill the sperm or slow them down, so ICSI will mean that 
a sperm will be directly injected into the egg.

Karen_S - yes should know in the next week when cycle starts - so will definitely move to the cycle buddies thread.

take care both

J xx


----------

